
How to Create an Ad Blocking Server on Ubuntu 16.04 with PieHole - jacotole
http://www.ubuntuboss.com/how-to-install-piehole-on-ubuntu-16-04/
======
jacotole
This tutorial shows you how to set up a PieHole Server in Ubuntu 16.04 to
block Ads and Pornography in addition to increasing your bandwidth by blocking
queries to known ad sites.

